# IEC Travel Insurance which of these will be ok?



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So I've been looking and the travel cover basically says;



> What type of insurance must I subscribe to before leaving for Canada?
> 
> You must have and maintain insurance for the entire duration of your stay in Canada. Your insurance policy must cover you for:
> •Health care, hospitalization and repatriation;
> ...


So now each of these in the pic below seems to supply them, so I could just pay for the cheapest, at my own risk for the cheaper ones,.....



bigger image link;

http://www.imagerocket.net/photos/1337179499_travelcover.jpg

Although having said that I do wonder about the health care aspect these doesn't actually have the words health care anywhere but none of the ones I've seen do....

EDIT:

image not working will reupload. SORTED NOW!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

All of them would be enough to satisfy you visa requirements, depending on what type of holiday you plan on taking would dictate the level of cover.

Good luck


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I went to Canada beginning of this month to activate my IEC visa (back in UK for couple months due to work). I landed in Montreal and they asked me for proof of insurance, I'd purchased mine from Backpacker & Gap Year Travel Insurance - Worldwide - 7-13 months - aged 18 to 44 years which they accepted happily. You could probably get cheaper insurance but make sure it covers everything you need i.e. some medical, allows you to work, come back to UK if need be - some are restrictive, I know this one allows unlimited return trips, some are 1 x 14 day trip only.

A few others here for comparison: IEC: Insurance Companies : British Expat Discussion Forum

Oh, make sure it covers the entire period of your visa, I only went for 12 days but she specifically looked at the length of the cover and that it covered my entire visa period. Other than that, friendliest immigration I have met


----------

